# bttv + WinTV PVR = no audio



## invd (23. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich betreibe meine WinTV PVR (nicht 250 oder 350) unter MandrakeLinux 10.0 mit Kernel 2.6.3-7 und tvtime (Version weiß ich leider nicht).
Das Bild ist einwandfrei, der Ton war auch schonmal da, ist aber nun nicht mehr da.
Folgende Fehlerquellen habe ich ausgeschlossen:

* Mixer ist alles in Ordnung, Line ist an, hochgeregelt und Capture aktiviert.
* Kabel ist vorhanden und funktioniert.

Ich hab auch schon eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte:
v4l-info liefert mir in der Kategorie "audio" überall "0"-Werte (siehe Ausgabeausschnitt am Ende dieses Beitrags), das heißt Audio scheint gar nicht initialisiert zu werden bzw. wird auf Null gesetzt. Nur ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, dort "herumzupfuschen".

Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!  

Ausgabeausschnitt:

audio
    VIDIOCGAUDIO
        audio                   : 0
        volume                  : 0
        bass                    : 0
        treble                  : 0


----------



## invd (25. April 2004)

*Lösung*

Problem gelöst: Für die WinTV PVR benötigt man noch ein File aus einem Treiberarchiv (steht in der doc...ja, da müsst man vielleicht mal GRÜNDLICH lesen *peinlich*). Nun läufts!
Nur, falls jemand dieses Problem auch haben sollte...


----------

